# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Исчезает масштабирование в NVIDIA карточке

## Predatore

Доброго времени суток товарищи! У меня, WinXP SP3, видео карта NVIDIA GeForce GTX 275 и монитор Samsung T240. Дружат с друг другом они через DVI. Начиная с версии драйверов 195.55 у меня пропадает возможность масштабировать средствами видео карты изображение в играх с низким разрешением. Например, на драйверах 191.07 на которых я вынужден сидеть, в NVIDIA Contorl Panel на вкладке Adjust desktop size and position у меня есть пункт 2. When using a resolution lower than my display's native resolution... В этом пункте есть 4 варианта выбора: 
Use NVIDIA scaling
Use NVIDIA scaling with fixed-aspect ratio
Use my display's built-in scaling
Do not scale
Что есть что не буду пояснять, думаю и так ясно, у меня стоит Use NVIDIA scaling и я вам скажу, при этом StarCraft у которого разрешение 640х480 на моём монике с разрешением 1920х1200 смотрится ну просто изумительно! Даже плоским всё не кажется, хотя моник широкоформатный. Но обновив драйвера, я обнаружил, что пункт 2. When using a resolution lower than my display's native resolution... исчез, вместо него там пишут, что-то вроде: "Ваш HDTV desktop не поддерживает ресайз, для изменения размера экрана перейдите на вкладку Change resolution". На StarCraft при таком раскладе просто страшно смотреть! Я пробовал все драйвера, которые выходили после 191.07, и вчера вышедшие 196.21 тоже. Везде одно и то же. Так же я заметил, что если моник подключить через HDMI, то масштабирования нет и в старых версиях драйвера! Отсюда у меня возникла мысль, что во всём виноват этот самый HDTV desktop, но что с ним делать, до этого я не додумался. Упреждая некоторых комментаторов, сразу скажу: да, можно оставаться и со старыми дровами, раз в них всё работает. Но во-первых, очень любопытно, в чём причина. А во-вторых, в новых дровах всё-таки исправляют ошибки, увеличивают производительность в играх... Так что буду благодарен если мне помогут разобраться в проблеме.

----------


## Predatore

-=up=-

----------


## Cheechako

Для начала, при замене драйверов от Nvidia следует использовать что-нибудь вроде "Driver Cleaner" - иначе часто остаются старые библиотеки, и получается "смешанный" драйвер непонятной версии.
Да и "новая" версия не всегда значит "лучшая" :)

----------

